# Hairline is THE most underrated feature



## Deleted member 773 (May 26, 2019)

Seriously if you have a bad face but a good hairline it can halo you. You’ll notice al male models have thick, dense hairlines and usually below nw1. Even if ur NW1 you should be hairlinemaxing with 2.5mm dermapen and minoxidil. I think being completely bald is better than NW2.


----------



## Sizzurp (May 26, 2019)

NW0 or go home. Nw1 can already ruin your face aesthetics


----------



## Zeta ascended (May 26, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I think being completely bald is better than NW2


----------



## Einon (May 26, 2019)

Mfw 17


----------



## Sizzurp (May 26, 2019)

Anything less then this. Its good bye.


----------



## Lil_KINJA (May 26, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I think being completely bald is better than NW2.


----------



## dogtown (May 26, 2019)

Underrated? 

When has anyone ever said nw3 looked good


----------



## Time Travel (May 26, 2019)

thank God I'm nw0


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

Since I have a big forehead it looks like I’m NW1 even though I’m not balding at all. When I’m an adult I’ll probably get a hairline lowering surgery which would make me NW0.


----------



## Zeta ascended (May 26, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> View attachment 58364
> View attachment 58365
> View attachment 58366
> View attachment 58367
> ...


*The feels when every man on you're mothers side (even 80 year olds) has this hairline but your're Norwood 2*


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> View attachment 58364
> View attachment 58365
> View attachment 58366
> View attachment 58367
> ...


Yeah tbh, NW0 or go home.


----------



## Sizzurp (May 26, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> *The feels when every man on you're mothers side (even 80 year olds) has this hairline but your're Norwood 2*




I know it sucks. But thats why you gotta do somehting about it and im doing that. I said to my self i can go nw0.. why the hek im i not doing it. so im doing it


----------



## CupOfCoffee (May 26, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> NW0 or go home. Nw1 can already ruin your face aesthetics


Nw0 doesn't exist, the scale technically starts at nw1.


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

nw0 or death


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 26, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> View attachment 58377
> thank God I'm nw0


Is that really NW0?


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 26, 2019)

Im nw3


----------



## AestheticPrince (May 26, 2019)

I present to you NW0


----------



## Zeta ascended (May 26, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> I know it sucks. But thats why you gotta do somehting about it and im doing that. I said to my self i can go nw0.. why the hek im i not doing it. so im doing it


I use a derma pen (2 mm) every 8-10 days, ketocanazole shampoo 2-3 times a week, minoxidil twice a day and ru58841 1-2 times a day. I swear to whatever god that exist I will become Norwood 0 before my next semester and will make sure to cum all over a picture of the Norwood reaper when I do.


----------



## Time Travel (May 26, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Is that really NW0?


no ofc not lol


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 26, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> no ofc not lol


Well fuck


----------



## Zeta ascended (May 26, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> I present to you NW0


Reeeeee..........
*MODS ARREST HIM THIS VERY INSTANT*


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Sizzurp (May 26, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> I use a derma pen (2 mm) every 8-10 days, ketocanazole shampoo 2-3 times a week, minoxidil twice a day and ru58841 1-2 times a day. I swear to whatever god that exist I will become Norwood 0 before my next semester and will make sure to cum all over a picture of the Norwood reaper when I do.



We will make it, Im going nw0 first before trying any of this, ru58841 sounds interesting keep me updated on it. I might give this a try after my procedure, Deffo dont wanna touch finn.


----------



## Zeta ascended (May 26, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> We will make it, Im going nw0 first before trying any of this, ru58841 sounds interesting keep me updated on it. I might give this a try after my procedure, Deffo dont wanna touch finn.


What Norwood are you right now?


----------



## Sizzurp (May 26, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> What Norwood are you right now?



nw1, Dont have a big forehead, So i can easily achieve nw0, Something like this will be achievable


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> I use a derma pen (2 mm) every 8-10 days, ketocanazole shampoo 2-3 times a week, minoxidil twice a day and ru58841 1-2 times a day. I swear to whatever god that exist I will become Norwood 0 before my next semester and will make sure to cum all over a picture of the Norwood reaper when I do.






this shit is brutal everytime i see it


----------



## Zeta ascended (May 26, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> nw1, Dont have a big forehead, So i can easily achieve nw0, Something like this will be achievable
> View attachment 58395
> View attachment 58399
> View attachment 58396


I just want to fill out my corners. This is what I'm aiming for.


----------



## Sizzurp (May 26, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> I just want to fill out my corners. This is what I'm aiming for.
> View attachment 58400



Same tbh, That dont look bad, But getting something closer to this makes you instantly more attractive.


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 26, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> I present to you NW0


What shampoo do you use?


----------



## AestheticPrince (May 26, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> What shampoo do you use?


Dove, but only thrice a week because shampoo fucks your hair up. I use coconut oil occasionally for thicker hair quality


----------



## fobos (May 26, 2019)

Keep crying for us


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (May 26, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> I present to you NW0


dude pakistani hair genetics is literally GOAT


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 26, 2019)

Too bad im ugly as fuck and have a terrible hairline.


----------



## Notorious (May 26, 2019)

Diffusing is worse. I'm a nw2 when you really expose my hairline but styled I can easily look nw1. I have a low peak though, so with long hair in front, only other balding men know I'm balding.


----------



## androidcel (May 26, 2019)

nw0 crew


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 26, 2019)

its over. pass me the rope


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 26, 2019)

If your face is shit no amount of hair will save you..

But being bald you can still be attractive.


----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> Im nw3


It is over.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 26, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> View attachment 58418
> 
> 
> its over. pass me the rope


Your hairline can easily be recovered... again use 2.5mm and minoxidil.


----------



## Vanillestorms (May 26, 2019)

My hairline is in norwood cemetery


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 26, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> My hairline is in norwood cemetery


tbh


----------



## Notorious (May 26, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> View attachment 58397
> this shit is brutal everytime i see it



Yeah, the big guy is balding.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> My hairline is in norwood cemetery


----------



## her (May 26, 2019)

doesnt minoxidil decrease ur collagen/age ur skin? i have no idea if it does i just heard some guys saying it


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)

Notorious said:


> Yeah, the big guy is balding.


Its irrelevant to this blackpill of female nature. She is in pure bliss staring at another man in front of her current man. This pic is a constant reminder whether you make it or not to keep your feelings in check and dont let them control you because any moment she could do you dirty like this.


----------



## elfmaxx (May 26, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> I present to you NW0


You didn't even show your hairline properly yet I can still see some follicle miniaturization going on in the left side, yikes.


----------



## TBOLT (May 27, 2019)

No hairline for my face


----------



## heroinfather (May 27, 2019)




----------



## TBOLT (May 27, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> View attachment 58645


----------



## Vanillestorms (May 27, 2019)

TBOLT said:


> View attachment 58744


Photoshop level 1999


----------



## Edi (May 27, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> I present to you NW0


Squinting hard even when showing his hairline lmao 😂


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 27, 2019)

who's transplantmaxxing soon?


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> who's transplantmaxxing soon?


JoinedJan 14


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 27, 2019)

Tony said:


> JoinedJan 14


suck his BBC @blackoutwhitein


----------



## finn124367 (May 27, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> what nw did you start your routine at?


----------



## AspiringChad (May 27, 2019)

Balding is a sexual death sentence and we are all aware of it


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 1, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> View attachment 58418
> 
> 
> its over. pass me the rope


Bro youre Nw 1 chill out

oh just saw date posted


----------



## jefferson (Nov 1, 2019)

What happened to collagen?


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 1, 2019)

jefferson said:


> What happened to collagen?


roped


----------



## wristcel (Nov 1, 2019)

wig time


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Nov 1, 2019)

What a fucking idiot I was jfl I was at my ugliest when I wrote this post because of minoxidil. Acne and aged skin. Now my acne is gone and it's just aged skin


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Nov 1, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> What a fucking idiot I was jfl I was at my ugliest when I wrote this post because of minoxidil. Acne and aged skin. Now my acne is gone and it's just aged skin


so minoxidil and dermapen fkd up your skin?


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 1, 2019)

Jude Law, Brando, Cavil, Gandy,


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 1, 2019)

Nw-2 or death


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 1, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Yeah tbh, NW0 or go home.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 2, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> View attachment 58418
> 
> 
> its over. pass me the rope


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Nov 2, 2019)

leloucheREBORN said:


> so minoxidil and dermapen fkd up your skin?


Just minoxidil


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 2, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Just minoxidil


Hairline is life.But now people like chico always had nw 1 or leo might even be nw 1.5 when young so whatever
Not even mentioning nw 2 johnny depp when YOUNG


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Nov 2, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Hairline is life.But now people like chico always had nw 1 or leo might even be nw 1.5 when young so whatever
> Not even mentioning nw 2 johnny depp when YOUNG


Collagen ten times better than hairline


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 2, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Collagen ten times better than hairline


I know bra.You can cover your hairline with hair.
Sometimes you dont even need to.
But collagen isnt fakable.
Only with alot of makeup.
And jfl at that,You dont even get the collagen glow then


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 2, 2019)

Nw1 is what majority of people are jfl


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Nov 6, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> I know bra.You can cover your hairline with hair.
> Sometimes you dont even need to.
> But collagen isnt fakable.
> Only with alot of makeup.
> And jfl at that,You dont even get the collagen glow then


but will minoxidil only on 2 spots and maybe beard fk up your whole collagen in your face?


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 6, 2019)

leloucheREBORN said:


> but will minoxidil only on 2 spots and maybe beard fk up your whole collagen in your face?


Why would beard fuck up your collagen?Or minoxidil?
Collagen İs how thick and smooth your skin is.Nothing to do with those


----------



## Dogs (Nov 6, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Collagen ten times better than hairline


Shit hairline = shit face. Shit collagen doesn't equate to shit face if you have the bones to make it up. Not even chico can survive the Norwood reaper.


Simone Nobili said:


> Why would beard fuck up your collagen?Or minoxidil?
> Collagen İs how thick and smooth your skin is.Nothing to do with those


Minox is absorbed by the bloodstream and can fuck up with collagen production. Not sure what exactly the chance of it being noticable is tbh but it's there I guess. Lifeisgood apparently said the doctor told him his collagen levels were that of a 50 yo or something. But tbh I kinda don't believe him.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Nov 6, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Shit hairline = shit face. Shit collagen doesn't equate to shit face if you have the bones to make it up. Not even chico can survive the Norwood reaper.
> 
> Minox is absorbed by the bloodstream and can fuck up with collagen production. Not sure what exactly the chance of it being noticable is tbh but it's there I guess. Lifeisgood apparently said the doctor told him his collagen levels were that of a 50 yo or something. But tbh I kinda don't believe him.


Shit collagen absolutely equates to a shit face. And collagen is in your hair too, and low collagen is linked to accellerated hair loss. Everything is connected.

I'm trying really hard to not call you a stupid fucking idiot because shit collagen will absolutely make your face look like shit.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Nov 6, 2019)

I have Elvis Presley hairline ngl


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Nov 6, 2019)

For hairline you should avoid minoxidil and fin tbh. Maybe try them out but if you get ANY sides drop them because both of those drugs are known for causing long term (year long) side effects.

I'm 4 months off minoxidil and still barely recovering. Dermarolling works great for hairloss. So does undiluted peppermint oil, for me at least.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 6, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Shit collagen absolutely equates to a shit face. And collagen is in your hair too, and low collagen is linked to accellerated hair loss. Everything is connected.
> 
> I'm trying really hard to not call you a stupid fucking idiot because shit collagen will absolutely make your face look like shit.





Lifeisgood72 said:


> For hairline you should avoid minoxidil and fin tbh. Maybe try them out but if you get ANY sides drop them because both of those drugs are known for causing long term (year long) side effects.
> 
> I'm 4 months off minoxidil and still barely recovering. Dermarolling works great for hairloss. So does undiluted peppermint oil, for me at least.


Of course collagen matter, but chico will be good looking even in his 40s because he has bones. But if he loses his hair it's over. 

For hairloss you shouldn't avoid fin. If anything fin/dut is the number 1 thing you should do.


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 6, 2019)

I always go back and forth whether I have a large forehead or not


----------

